
Google’s CEO Defends Potential Return to China - crunchiebones
https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/googles-ceo-defends-potential-return-to-china-1539661027
======
jglalo
Whatever Chinese people say, they use only their own products unless it's
Apple.

